# Slipknot, Dragonforice, or Disturbed?



## Arbiter (Aug 30, 2008)

seeing as though these 3 bands are on tour together, i have to ask the question, which band is better and why? oh, and feel free to diss any of these bands as well


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

Disturbed is the only good one out of these, imo, but they're not fantastic, either.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 30, 2008)

Disturbed's the only one I can stand listening to for any length of time.


----------



## X (Aug 30, 2008)

disturbed is the only decent one on that list.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Aug 30, 2008)

slipknot are ok but no way near as good as disturbed


----------



## DanFox (Aug 30, 2008)

They're all great, but Disturbed is the only one i can listen to without getting bored.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2008)

Disturbed fan. Slipknot is just too emo for me (in their lyrics) and Dragonforce is way too happy. >.>


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 30, 2008)

If I had a gun to my head, I'd have to choose Slipknot. Disturbed hasn't been good since The Sickness, and Dragonforce is one of the most overrated bands these days. Slipknot isn't that good, their lyrics are political crap or emo-ish, and their vocals are shoddy, and the only thing I like about them is Joey...but yeah. Only if I had a gun to my head, or something that dramatic


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

The new Disturbed is way better than The Sickness. You're completely fucked.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 30, 2008)

I wholeheartedly disagree. The old Disturbed was way better.


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd have to go with Disturbed, but that really isn't saying a whole lot.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 30, 2008)

Slipknot = *-.-*
Disturbed = Who?
Dragonforce = Never heard, but DRAGON! *votes*


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 30, 2008)

I like em' all...But Disturbed is the best


----------



## Kume (Aug 30, 2008)

Old Disturbed rocked

Slipknot is my favorite band of all time, and they always will be

So sue me

Dragonforce sucks, especialy live

Saw all three of em plus suicide silence, walls of jericho and machinehead at the Rockstar Mayhem fest.

Ruled


\m/


----------



## Aden (Aug 30, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> oh, and feel free to diss any of these bands as well



Nooooo problem.

/Disturbed is at least listen-able, but annoying.


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 30, 2008)

Can I say "None of the above"?  I think they're all crap bands who couldn't play their way out of an invisible box.


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 30, 2008)

DragonForce....


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

lobosabio said:


> Can I say "None of the above"?  I think they're all crap bands who couldn't play their way out of an invisible box.



No. Just pick the one that sucks the least.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 30, 2008)

Disturbed... Hands down. Not that they are really awesome, i share views with most of the people in this thread; they are the one band out of the three I can listen to.

Slipknot are just plain shit, I can't stand the very large majority of their music and DragonForce... Don't get me started.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 30, 2008)

Disturbed: meh.
Slipknot:  BLEH.
Dragonforce:  Hell yes.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Disturbed: meh.
> Slipknot:  BLEH.
> Dragonforce:  Hell yes.



You only like them because they have the word Dragon in the title.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You only like them because they have the word Dragon in the title.


Wrong.

It is one reason, yes, but it is by no means even *close* to being the main one.

I like their music, plain and simple.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 30, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Wrong.
> 
> It is one reason, yes, but it is by no means even *close* to being the main one.
> 
> I like their music, plain and simple.



What is so good about it, all it is is shredding and double kickers... Sure Herman Li is a good guitarist, but a good guitarist doesn't make a band.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 30, 2008)

Magikian said:


> What is so good about it, all it is is shredding and double kickers... Sure Herman Li is a good guitarist, but a good guitarist doesn't make a band.


{shrugs}  It's a personal preference, not something I can explain.  If you don't like their music, nothing I could say would change that.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> their music



Let me stop you right there.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Let me stop you right there.


Just because _you _don't like it doesn't mean it's _bad._


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 30, 2008)

Slipknot

I don't like the sound of dragonforce... no offense to anyone who likes their music...


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Just because _you _don't like it doesn't mean it's _bad._



The entire school of music would beg to disagree.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 31, 2008)

I kind of liked Slipknot until they shit all over fans in a recent interview. Lost interest in them after that.


----------



## Aden (Aug 31, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Let me stop you right there.



Ha!


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 31, 2008)

Unless Disturbed and Slipknot have improved by several (hundred) factors since I last heard them, Dragonforce.


----------



## Horrorshow (Aug 31, 2008)

Do people actually listen to these bands?

That's just sad. |:


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 31, 2008)

It could be worse.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 31, 2008)

Damn.. am I the only one who likes all three of these bands?

I'm really torn on picking one, but I can't pick angry/destructo music as a favorite for some reason. Dragonforce makes me happy, at least when I'm not at a point where I'm unable to tolerate their music.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 31, 2008)

I really like Disturbed, waaayyyyy my favourite out of all of them.
That said, I'm going to see Dragonforce live in October (but the only reason I bought the ticket is because Turisas are supporting them).
I. Hate. Slipknot.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 31, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> {shrugs}  It's a personal preference, not something I can explain.  If you don't like their music, nothing I could say would change that.



Look, because no-one has yet explained properly as to why it can be considered noise. It is mere noise is because its essentially thrash, but without the 'brutal' vocals.

And thrash is merely noise, in turn, making DragonForce mere noise. Music has melody, which DF lacks quite a bit.


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2008)

Disturbed is OK, I can bang my head lightly to it, and it sounds pretty good on stereo, and in the car.  Dragonforce=Embarassment to music as an artform.  Slipknot=Emo faggotry at it's worst.  Those 2 bands need to An Hero, ASAP.


----------



## saberpup (Aug 31, 2008)

me id say disturbed is the best and then slipknot


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 1, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> It could be worse.


 
a poor, poor soul you are...  NO TASTE


----------



## Takun (Sep 1, 2008)

Whoever wins, we all lose=o

At least they are all on tour together so I can avoid them all at once... I guess I'll vote Disturbed as the one that I'd not kill myself if forced to listen to.


----------



## Strick-Nine (Sep 1, 2008)

SlipKnoT had a few decent songs, though I've fallen out of liking them as much as I use to (*cough* back when I was into a whole bunch of horrid scheiÃŸ I'd rather not talk about), I rarely if ever listen to them anymore.

I've never listened to Dragonforce. I have tried a bunch of Disturbed's stuff, listened from beginning to end, and I honestly don't see how they get so much praise, I just don't see how at all.


----------



## Not A Fox (Sep 1, 2008)

Out of the three, Slipknot seems marginally less asinine and more tolerable. Only by a fraction.

Disturbed did a good land of confusion cover. That's all they've ever done, which in the end sounds much better than claiming you got known because an over hyped game.

In the end, I still hate Cox & Clear Channel music.


----------



## Arbiter (Sep 1, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Disturbed is OK, I can bang my head lightly to it, and it sounds pretty good on stereo, and in the car.  Dragonforce=Embarassment to music as an artform.  Slipknot=Emo faggotry at it's worst.  Those 2 bands need to An Hero, ASAP.



how can Slipknot go an hero? They dont have an ipod


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 1, 2008)

None of the above, they all suck especially that mask laden loser group Slipknot who can't make music worth squat (you know there's a non-shitty thrash band by the same name?)

All Hope of Slipknot making anything good is Gone.

And corporate musical brainwashing seems to affect quite a few furries, including the OP.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Sep 1, 2008)

Can't say that I like metal, but dragonforce sounds so incredibly... muddy.

It's almost as if the guitarists are fighting for the attention of the listener, and all the noise blends together into a discordant, muddy, graynoise.

To me, at least.


----------



## bozzles (Sep 1, 2008)

I hate all three, but if I _had_ to choose, I'd choose Dragonforce.


----------



## Arbiter (Sep 1, 2008)

mrchris said:


> None of the above, they all suck especially that mask laden loser group Slipknot who can't make music worth squat (you know there's a non-shitty thrash band by the same name?)
> 
> All Hope of Slipknot making anything good is Gone.
> 
> And corporate musical brainwashing seems to affect quite a few furries, including the OP.



explain how im effected?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 1, 2008)

They all suck. Listen to real metal.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 1, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> explain how im effected?



Bad taste in music 

Well, out of those three you've chosen that is...

As musically blunt as I naturally am, don't you have anything better to list that *IS NOT MAINSTREAM*?

I _could_ give you some recommendations if you want some but most shy away from them due to it's extremity. And I don't mean just death metal and black metal (CoF and Dimmu not included). This includes thrash metal, folk metal, doom metal, stoner metal, power metal and evem mixed subgenres (such as black/death, black/thrash, death/doom, etc).


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Look, because no-one has yet explained properly as to why it can be considered noise. It is mere noise is because its essentially thrash, but without the 'brutal' vocals.
> 
> And thrash is merely noise, in turn, making DragonForce mere noise. Music has melody, which DF lacks quite a bit.



What are you on about Magikian? The guitar work in dragon force isn't thrash metal guitar work at all, it's pretty much standard power metal guitar work, certainly more masturbatory then standard power metal fair, but still, nothing at all like thrash. Have a listen to this, Sodom is thrash 101. Also what's all this talk about noise?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNqIGCnybD0

For me I don't  like any of them really, but Dragonforce makes me laugh, and on that level I  enjoy them, so they get my vote.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 2, 2008)

There are many power metal bands that I would consider to be better than Dragon/Wankerforce such as Iced Earth, Demons & Wizards, Avantasia, Freedom Call, Iron Savior, etc


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 2, 2008)

You forgot these guys.

http://www.myspace.com/tadmorose

One of the very few power metal bands I can stand, Cyberdome especially. Could  be all the elements of heavy metal in their sound though.


----------



## Aden (Sep 2, 2008)

Blind Guardian.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 2, 2008)

Aden said:


> Blind Guardian.



Another good one. Hammerfall is another heavy/power metal group that isn't loaded with keyboards and fantasy lyrics.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 2, 2008)

This version is better than the original Through the Fire and the Flames, or whatever the hell that song is called. You'll Understand it if you play TF2. If you don't get it, than you suck.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 2, 2008)

Sonata arctica is definitely my favorite power metal band.  I don't really like power mtal too much in general.  Stratovarius is really good and Dream Theater.


----------

